# Fischerei Lehrgang am 25 August 2009 Duisburg wer ist dabei?



## deckel15 (7. August 2009)

hallo ja die überschrift sagt schon alles 
wer ist alles am 25.08.09 beim abend lehrgang dabei an der sechs seen platte (am see 60 stadtverband der Sportfischer 1954 e.V)
?


----------

